
Ask HN: Do you like pair programming? - leonagano
I’m looking for a new job and most of the time, one stage of the interview processes is pair programming. I’m not used to pair programming and don’t feel comfortable. Do you use it in your job?
======
adambyrtek
Most teams that require pair programming during the interview process don't
actually pair on the job. They just use it as a convenient way to assess the
candidate in conditions as similar to the real job as possible, and see how
they solve problems and collaborate with others.

I suggest to ask your contact at the company about their practices if you're
concerned about pairing. They should be happy to answer and would probably
appreciate your interest.

